# Economy of dairy bucks for meat



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Is it economical to raise dairy breed bucks for meat? I have unlimited grass, and I can get week old bucks for less than $10 each. Is it worth it? 


Everfree Farm - Kiko, Nubian, and Cashmere


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Do you have the milk? I raise dairy bucks for meat but I keep them on mom, so basically zero expenses.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know where you are but here in W Kansas the price of kids if pretty much across the board....meat or dairy for feeders. A whole pen of dairy will probably bring 20 to 30 cents less than meat. BUT....keep in mind your cost of feeding them to weaning size. Milk is expensive.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Unfortunately, unlimited grass won't be of any use for at least the first 8 weeks or better. And then, even once they get to foraging age, you aren't going to produce much muscle on a dairy type animal with just grass.

I would say it wouldn't be very economical. :2cents:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

The one I raised last year only got browse after weaning, and a little grass hay in the fall. He wasn't super chunky but definitely enough to eat.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Everfree said:


> Is it economical to raise dairy breed bucks for meat? I have unlimited grass, and I can get week old bucks for less than $10 each. Is it worth it?
> 
> Everfree Farm - Kiko, Nubian, and Cashmere


It depends on your area. I know dairy breeds take a serious hit at the sale barn in my area. You're going to have to do your research and see how they do in your area. If you have access to The Fence Post magazine, they usually carry market reports for local livestock barns, Cattle USA carries live auctions, and you can always google goat market reports to find out what is bringing what price at any given time.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's our local market report. Healthy dairy bucks sell just fine here unless they are pure white. The Mexicans like them. 
http://woodburnlivestockexchange.com/weekly_market_report.htm


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for the link, Jill. And thanks everyone for your input. I guess I sort of forgot about the milk part. 

*sheepish*

I probably have enough milk off of my current does to add a couple babies, but that would eliminate milk for the house. 


Everfree Farm - Kiko, Nubian, and Cashmere


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I have dairy and raise a wether or 2 each year for the freezer. I keep them on mom so they get milk until they get shipped and they get the grain from the creep feeder and hay from the rack that they share with the rest of the herd. I ship at 6-7 months. From the 2 wethers I shipped last year I got 52 and 53 pounds of meat back. My friend, who raises Boers for market, said that was very good gain.


----------

